# green bench?



## EpicDoodle (Apr 6, 2020)

I remember when starting your island, there's a green bench at the plaza. eventually, it disappears, but I've seen it reappear and disappear again lol. I've seen it once after I upgraded resident services, but not anymore
are you guys also seeing this green bench? or is it gone forever (pls I hope it's not gone forever,, I really liked sitting next to my villagers there lol ;: )


----------



## Khaelis (Apr 6, 2020)

No, I haven't really seen it. Then again, I don't particle pay much attention half the time. I've seen three wooden stools every now and then, though.


----------



## Saralie (Apr 6, 2020)

Mine comes and goes. I also get the three little wooden stools from time to time. It seems that the only time these items appear are when a villager is sitting on them. Otherwise the plaza is empty. Personally I wish we could put some benches or seating there.


----------



## Violet~ (Apr 6, 2020)

Same, I think I saw the green bench once or twice since RS was upgraded, and the three stools once. I wonder what determines when they appear...


----------



## Fey (Apr 6, 2020)

The green bench first appeared as a sort of replacement of the bonfire. It stayed permanent up until shortly before RS updated, and has now been reappearing and disappearing again seemingly at random. 

(It definitely isn’t connected to villagers being in the plaza though. I’ve had it for whole days without anyone using it)


----------



## odysseyofcalibres (May 3, 2020)

I just had the green bench and two of my villagers (apple and flo) were sitting on it. Around 11:30AM it disappeared and they just went on doing there on business. This happened 3 mins ago


----------



## marea (May 3, 2020)

Yeah it appears and disappears for me too. I think last time i saw it was a few days ago but today i had 3 wooden stools appear in its place and two of my villagers were sitting on them drinking tea XD


----------



## mizzsnow (May 3, 2020)

I've seen it a few times and only because two villagers were sitting on it, kinda wish it was a permanent thing


----------



## moonolotl (May 3, 2020)

its probably only there when there are no visitors (e.g leif)


----------



## starlightsong (May 3, 2020)

It randomly disappears and reappears for me too... I don't think it's connected to visitors, there are lots of days when I don't have it and don't have visitors. I've also noticed sometimes 3 little stools appear there instead of a bench? I like having them, though! I kinda wish either the bench or the stools would always be there, or that I could choose somehow from a limited number of things to decorate the plaza with, including stools/benches.


----------



## stiney (May 3, 2020)

moonrose said:


> its probably only there when there are no visitors (e.g leif)



Nope, I've seen it when Leif was there. I caught a butterfly in between the bench and Leif, and Muffy was sitting on the end. She and Leif applauded me. I don't think you can embed Twitter videos here, but I posted it to my AC twitter.


----------



## Fey (May 3, 2020)

Anyone else always pleased when they see it? Like “ah yes, today is a good day. A bench day”


----------

